# First round matchup



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

With the West so congested at the moment, we could be playing anyone in the first round (except the Lakers), who do you want to play/not play in th first round


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm kinda thinking our best chance is Portland.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't know if it matters all that much as inconsistent as this team is. The Mavs can beat anyone four times, but they can also easily lose to any of the remaining teams. Right now, I'm leaning towards an early exit...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

shoop da whoop said:


> I'm kinda thinking our best chance is Portland.



:funny::smackalot:


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

I'd rather play them then Spurs or Thunder.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

If i was the Mavs I would want the Spurs or Jazz.


----------

